# PTE Academic Test in Malaysia, Kualalampur



## bilalaziz (May 31, 2017)

Hi,

I am planning to appear in PTE Academic in Kualalumpur Malaysia.

I have the following questions:

1- Which is the best test center in Kualalumpur?

2- Can anyone tell me how is the test conducted in Malaysia? I am talking in terms of what are the facilities as Malaysia is a non English speaking country. Is the test conducted in without any disturbance? As i have heard that some one have experienced that thing in Malaysia while giving the test.


Thankyou

Regards,

Bilal Aziz


----------

